# Anyone able to help with a transport?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh well I could have helped with the Alabama part. Maybe next time


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Oh well I could have helped with the Alabama part. Maybe next time


You, are supposed to be resting!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If there is ever a need on the west coast, I'd be happy to volunteer!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> If there is ever a need on the west coast, I'd be happy to volunteer!


Me too!! This time its on the wrong coast..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wish I could but I'm too far South


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Update

Cross-post....

I've just received word that this transport has been cancelled due to no offers of help. This is beyond heartbreaking. It was her only chance and she most likely will be pts on monday.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Its heartbreaking.....
i wish i could drive


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

why not fly her? i'll be willing to put money towards the flight


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That sucks..


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Nicole&Zack said:


> why not fly her? i'll be willing to put money towards the flight


 
This is a good suggestion.
Please try to figure out if this option is available.
I'd be the first one to donate to such cause.

Joe


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> why not fly her? i'll be willing to put money towards the flight


The offer to fly her is on the table by someone and I know they would appreciate your offer too, but right now it looks like American Airlines doesn't fly dogs in certain temps and it may be too cold. However, maybe if enough people contact the coordinator of this transport offering to help, maybe they would be able to go through with the original plan.

http://www.aa.com/aa/i18nForward.do?p=/travelInformation/specialAssistance/travelingWithPets.jsp


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will update later. I think this may be solved...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Yup I'm in if you need money collected for her.


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Try Continental. According to my cousin, who recently had to fly his boston terrier in cold weather, they are the only (or one of the only) airlines with temp controlled baggage area.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll keep you posted. If donations are needed I'll let you know. 

Thank you so much...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

How about the transport that runs from Alabama to New Hampshire? I think they run every other week from Alabama. The fee is $150.00
www.petsllc.net/


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

If this gets put back on the table as far as car transport, I can do the Dayton to Columbus. Let me know.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> How about the transport that runs from Alabama to New Hampshire? I think they run every other week from Alabama. The fee is $150.00
> www.petsllc.net/


Great site! Kimm, maybe you can pass this site onto them!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Peterson's. They are the transporters that I took photos of and posted on the forum. They are very impressive. I don't think this dog has enough time. 

We found a transporter who flies only cats and dogs, so someone is looking into this as a possiblity. I'm not sure of the costs though. I'll keep you all posted. 

Thank you all so much for your suggestions and your offers. It would be horrific if this dog gets put to sleep for lack of a ride. A number of people are working on this. Someone once told me, never give up!

Buffy & Abby's Mom, thank you, too. 

I'll do what I can to keep everyone posted as information comes in. I'm hoping this transporter isn't too expensive.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Count me in for a couple bucks (ok, ok, maybe more than just a couple....) to help out.

Just keep us informed--ok?

SJ


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm too far south for transport but will help with funds if needed!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Once again, thank you. They're making plans as we speak. When I know more, I will let you all know. 

I love Peterson's. I got to be up close and personal. If anyone hasn't seen the photoshow, I'll post it again. When they pull in with that trailer and that truck, your heart starts to palpitate. It's a MOVING moment...


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I checked out american airlines and they say that you can get a waiver (provided by a vet)for their cold weather restriction.
I really hope this baby has a chance....
Kimm, thanks for keeping us posted...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> I checked out american airlines and they say that you can get a waiver (provided by a vet)for their cold weather restriction.
> I really hope this baby has a chance....
> Kimm, thanks for keeping us posted...


This baby has a chance. The people involved won't give up... This may be a ground transport. Although the transporter who only flies cats and dogs (I think they get the Royal Treatment) can fly in any temperature, the paperwork needed will take too much time...so an alternative is being worked out.

They might need help transporting from Allentown ( or is it Allenstown?) PA to Buffalo, but I'm not sure yet. I'll update when I can. It may not be until after 2:00pm.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in Merom Indiana. I might be able to make the Indianapolis, Dayton transport? Let me know.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Bumping in case this turns into a ground transport....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have a confirmation as of yet, but I think the leg that might be needed is Allentown to Erie. I will confirm when I get home. I believe most of the legs will be covered by a transport company.

The message came in around 10:00, so I'm not sure if this part of the leg is still needed. If anyone can help, just let me know and I will confirm if help is still needed or not.

Again, Thank you!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So Kim does that mean there will definitely be a collection needed?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Please let us know Kim! Im sorry I didnt respond sooner about the Indy leg. This is the first time Ive read this thread!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> So Kim does that mean there will definitely be a collection needed?


Hi Barb, 

I think someone is covering the expense.

Haven't heard if this part of the leg is covered or not. Will update as info comes in...Thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Please let us know Kim! Im sorry I didnt respond sooner about the Indy leg. This is the first time Ive read this thread!


No problem, this came up fast and was cancelled before I knew it. A few people decided they were not going to let this dog be put down just because there was no ride, so the plans were put back in motion!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think this has been covered. I believe the Husky will be transported in early Feb so he or she can be vetted. Thank you all for your suggestions and offers to help.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool! If you ever have any updates.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd love to see a photo! I'll have to see if they can get me one.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah--if anything goes awry--let all of us know.....

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Yeah--if anything goes awry--let all of us know.....
> 
> SJ


I will, thank you. I know there is another transport with unfilled legs, but this one I cross-posted when they said the Husky might be put to sleep! I lost it...

I know you are aware of this, but there are so many transports out there needing people to fill legs, that if I ever posted them all, people would put me on "ignore." Or more people would put me on "ignore." LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i just seen this thread and would have been happy to have done dayton to columbus.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I will, thank you. I know there is another transport with unfilled legs, but this one I cross-posted when they said the Husky might be put to sleep! I lost it...
> 
> I know you are aware of this, but there are so many transports out there needing people to fill legs, that if I ever posted them all, people would put me on "ignore." Or more people would put me on "ignore." LOL


 
If anything ever comes up again in the Dayton/Columbus area, I'd be glad to help if I'm not working. Just let me know. I promise not to put you on "Ignore". And it doesn't have to be a golden. I love all dogs!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*transports....*



Kimm said:


> I will, thank you. I know there is another transport with unfilled legs, but this one I cross-posted when they said the Husky might be put to sleep! I lost it...
> 
> I know you are aware of this, but there are so many transports out there needing people to fill legs, that if I ever posted them all, people would put me on "ignore." Or more people would put me on "ignore." LOL


David and I have been doing transports for about a year now. We started with just Goldens--then expanded to all breeds when we realized how great the need was. 

We're pretty ideally situated--we're east of Pittsburgh, near the intersections of I-70, I-76, I-79 and I-68 (more or less ). Several main E-W and N-S corridors.

Our weekend schedules are like Murphys Law--the transports are always on the weekends when we're busy or having company (sometimes in a pinch, David will entertain the guests and I'll do a leg of the transport...).

We're happy to help out when we can--we (as well as everyone else, I'd imagine) need as much lead time as possible--which I also realize is verrrry difficult to do given the situations.....

I'm doing a transport early Sunday morning and when I get back--I start my preps for a colonoscopy:yuck:; needless to say, I'll be in the bathroom the rest of the day--thank God the transport was timed like it was! :crossfing

Crap--it seems I'm rambling.......

Anyway--let us know if you need any more help with transports. You definately won't be put on IGNORE. We're just thankful for people like you that volunteer to handle the arrangements (something I'd probably SUCK at) 

Peace,

SJ


----------

